# [erledigt]Avahi Standarddomain "local" durch eigene ersetzen

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Standard bei Avahi ist ein "ping hostname.local" Ich möchte aber meine eigene Domain vergeben. Dazu hab ich mich eingelesen und auch den erforderlichen Eintrag in der Datei gesetzt:

```
nano /etc/avahi/avahi-daemon.conf

[server]

#host-name=foo

domain-name=boospy.lan

#browse-domains=0pointer.de, zeroconf.org

use-ipv4=yes

use-ipv6=no
```

Leider funktioniert dann die Auflösung nicht mehr:

```
avahi-browse -a

service_type_browser fehlgeschlagen: DNS-Fehler: NXDOMAIN
```

Anscheinend hab ich irgendwas übersehen. Aber was? Es hilft hier auch nix den Eintrag "#browse-domains=0pointer.de, zeroconf.org" zu bearbeiten. Grund des ganzen ist die Ausfallsicherheit. Würde der DHCP und DNS mal ausfallen, würde ja nur das Internet nicht mehr funktionieren. Alles andere schon. Da avahi ja die richtige Domain publiziert. 

"Man avahi-daemon.conf" sagt das ja auch so.

lg

boospy[/code]Last edited by boospy on Tue Feb 08, 2011 9:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boospy

Fakt ist es funktioniert der Zeit nur mit *.local und nichts anderes. Hoffe das die Entwicklung bald so weit ist das man auch eigene Domänen angeben kann. 

lg

boospy

----------

## boospy

Zustand hat sich geändert. Avahi kann jetzt mit jeder Domäne betrieben werden.

 *Quote:*   

> enable-wide-area= Takes a boolean value ("yes" or "no"). Enable wide-area DNS-SD, aka DNS-SD over unicast DNS. If this is enabled only domains ending in .local will be resolved on mDNS, all other domains are resolved via unicast DNS. If you want to maintain multiple different multicast DNS domains even with this option enabled we encourage you to use subdomains of .local, such as "kitchen.local". This option defaults to "yes". Section [publish]

 

Verwende es jetzt für IPV6 nativ. Es werden also alle Rechner im Netzt automatisch per MDNS angesprochen ohne das man einen DNSserver pflegen muss. Von extern kommt man dann ganz gleich drauf. Z.B. heist die Landomäne "suptertux.de" (falls noch nicht vergeben  :Wink:  ) Dann kann der Rechner von Markus z.B. mit "markus.superutx.de" immer erreichbar sein.  Jo, Services kann man theoretisch auch übers Internet in bestimmte IPV6 Subnetze bradcasten. Geht ja auch mit zeroconf.org.

Voll Cool  :thumbsup:

----------

